# which opera/composer is this?



## italiani (Mar 21, 2019)

What is the opera/composer in this video, beginning at the 5:12 mark:






I assume it is an Italian composer to keep in line with the Ferrari theme. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Georges Bizet
the opera is Carmen


----------



## italiani (Mar 21, 2019)

Excellent, thanks.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

In other words ... not Italian!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Then again, Ferrari enthusiasts tend to be Car-men.


----------

